# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Các món ăn vặt ở Đà Lạt

## yeuhanoi

Không hiểu từ đâu cả văn hoá bản địa lẫn văn hoá du nhập mà món ăn Đà Lạt cũng vô cùng phong phú. Hà Nội có thể tự hào với thịt chó nhưng xin thưa đốt đuốc cả ngày ở Hà Nội cũng không tìm được món đùi chó chiên giòn chấm muối ớt như ở xứ núi này. Món đùi chó chiên có cái dai của da, săn chắc của thịt, vừa đẹp mắt lại không rùng mình như khi nhìn bát xáo măng chân chó đen thui ở Hà Nội. Quán thịt chó Hoà Bình ở Đà Lạt cao điểm lúc 12h trưa và các món ngon được dọn sạch nhanh chóng đến mức sau 3h chiều là quán đã tàn canh.


Xăm xắp Đà Lạt, giống khô bò ở Sài Gòn và nộm bò ở Hà Nội.
Đà Lạt cũng tấp nập các quán bánh canh, phở "Nam Định", hủ tíu SG hay miến gà... nhưng nếu muốn thưởng thức chút gì đặc biệt cho bữa trưa thì nên thử Actiso hầm giò heo (rất tốt cho các bà bầu). Bông actiso thường chỉ được dân miền xuôi tưởng tượng trên bìa hộp actiso siro hay trà actiso, nhưng lên Đà Lạt bạn có thể xì xụp húp nước bột actiso ninh với xương ngọt mát. Cắn ngập răng bông actiso vừa bùi vừa thơm... thú lắm. Actiso nở từ Noel cho đến đầu hè năm sau vì thế mà món canh Actiso lúc nào cũng sẵn để phục vụ du khách....

Nếu xế chiều bụng bạn đã lâm râm đói thì có thể tạt vào quán cafe nhâm nhi cafe và ăn những chiếc bánh quy bột được cán vừa đầy vừa xốp... Ăn bánh quy nhà làm với trà nóng là nhất vị.

Một ngày với các món ăn chật dạ dày vì thế mà cũng qua nhanh, nhưng chớ vội vui mừng. Khi chiều xuống ấy mới là lúc để Đà Lạt tưng bừng vào hội ăn chơi.

Món mà đám nữ sinh thích nhất phải kể đến xăm xắp. Nghe rất lạ tai và thú vị. Người ta dễ tưởng tượng đến 1 thứ gì đó chan xăm xắp nước, có chua có ngọt... tưởng tượng cũng gần đúng. Xăm xắp giống khô bò ở Sài Gòn và nộm bò ở Hà Nội, nhưng khác cái, thay vì thịt bò thì người ta dùng nội tạng bò sấy khô... dù gì cũng là bò cả. Món xăm xắp rất rẻ, chừng 7.000/đĩa. Người ta thường ăn 3 đĩa 1 lúc, chan ớt thật cay và xuýt xoa. Xăm xắp nổi tiếng nhất là của 1 ông già hay ngồi bên bờ hồ xuân Hương và ở ngã ba dưới Viện Phật Học.

 
Đã xong món xăm xắp thì xách xe chạy tuốt lên khu Hoà Bình nhé, lúc này ở đường Tăng Bạt Hồ. Người ta đang chen nhau để uống sữa đậu nành và ăn cossant, bánh tiêu, quẩy nóng, bánh bông lan... đều là tự làm cả. Trẻ già, trai gái say sưa từ chiều đến đêm khuya. Phố chỉ vắng lặng sau 11h đêm bất kể mưa nắng.

Người Đà Lạt cũng không đếm xỉa mấy đến khoa học, họ ăn trứng vịt lộn với sữa đậu nành, rồi ăn trứng vịt lộn với ốc và sữa đậu nành. Bao cái kết tủa cũng được khí lạnh đánh bật thì phải. Quán trứng lộn đậu nành bên hông Novotel lúc nào cũng tấp nập. Lại thêm khu chợ đuổi bán ốc ở dưới bậc thang chợ Đà Lạt đêm nào cũng tấp nập hải sản. Không hiểu từ ngõ ngách nào mà hải sản ở Đà Lạt nhiều như ở Phan Thiết... vừa rẻ vừa ngon vừa tươi rói. Tối tối không ăn cơm mà làm bát ốc gạo chấm mắm gừng với tí rượu cay thì thôi rồi. Cả buổi tối ở Đà Lạt cứ rừng rực lửa.


Nhắc đến từ rừng rực tự nhiên nhớ món Pín Đà Lạt. Pín Đà Lạt đánh bại các loại Pín từ xuôi ra ngược. Không tin thử ghé Đà Lạt mà nghe người ta rỉ tai nhau về quán Pín (Hương Lâm Quán) trên đường Bùi Thị Xuân với các món rượu rễ ngâm ông uống bà khen. Lúc ấy ngồi húp nước Pín mà dịu hết cả lòng...




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## luxubu2011

*Bài viết rất hữu ích , cám ơn bạn nhiều*

----------

